# Police Officer Juan Feliciano



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Juan Feliciano*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 29, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 44

*Tour:* 21 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Juan Feliciano suffered a fatal heart attack while assisting with bicycle inspections at the NYPD's Driver Training Facility at Floyd Bennett Field.

Officer Feliciano loaded several department bicycles into a van at the 28th Precinct and transported them to a training and repair facility in Brooklyn. Once there he began to off-load the bicycles. As he was removing the bicycles from the van, he suffered a heart attack. Other officers at the facility performed CPR and utilized an AED, but were unable to revive him.

Officer Falicano served with the New York City Police Department for 21 years and was assigned to the 28th Precinct. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner William J. Bratton
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

Read more: Police Officer Juan Feliciano


----------

